# The Foundry, Hoxton = wanker city central



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

Every time I go there I have a shit time. went there on saturday with some old friends from anarcho-punk days who had been told (evidently, they said later by someone who was playing a cruel practical joke) that it had a 'good vibe'. 

i have had a better _'vibe'_ awaiting test results in a GU clinic. 

The place fucking stinks, the music is garbage and the clientele are amongst the most indolent, obnoxious, up-themselves bunch of trust-fund wankers you're ever likely to find in the area (which is saying something!)

Fuck The Foundry and all who sail in her


----------



## Pip (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Every time I go there I have a shit time. went there on saturday with some old friends from anarcho-punk days who had been told (evidently, they said later by someone who was playing a cruel practical joke) that it had a 'good vibe'.
> 
> i have had a better _'vibe'_ awaiting test results in a GU clinic.
> 
> ...



Ooooh, I was in there! Should have said hi


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha ha

Funniest thread of the day so far.


----------



## Madusa (Oct 27, 2008)

I like that spinny wheel thing in the basement. Hours of drunken spinny fun. 

Oh and the bike couriers who drink outside are mostly all hotties.


----------



## Thora (Oct 27, 2008)

The Foundry's one of the better pubs in the area tbh - try going into The Old Blue Last or The Macbeth on a Friday night


----------



## Pip (Oct 27, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I like that spinny wheel thing in the basement. Hours of drunken spinny fun.
> 
> Oh and the bike couriers who drink outside are mostly all hotties.



Tell me about it! Lets go there on our first date.


----------



## Madusa (Oct 27, 2008)

Pip said:


> Tell me about it! Lets go there on our first date.



You're on! See you in Dec!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

i like the foundry, the last time i was there subway sect were playing in the basement. it is good because there is nowhere else like it and it is the cheapest drinks in the area


----------



## Pip (Oct 27, 2008)

Mothers, lock up your hot bike couriers.


----------



## girasol (Oct 27, 2008)

what is a 'trust-fund wanker'?   (Whenever I've been to the Foundry I have to say I didn't have a great time either - too fucking busy!)


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I like that spinny wheel thing in the basement. Hours of drunken spinny fun.
> 
> Oh and the bike couriers who drink outside are mostly all hotties.



Yay!  Spinny fun!


----------



## Griff (Oct 27, 2008)

Only went there once, wasn't keen to be honest.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i like the foundry, the last time i was there subway sect were playing in the basement. it is good because there is nowhere else like it and it is the cheapest drinks in the area



Hey I was in a band with one of Subway Sect apparently. Can't remember his name (or indeed which one of the band was the Subway Sect guy) Was one of subway sect in orange juice?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Yay!  Spinny fun!



What's that? 
And can you do a gig on it?


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hey I was in a band with one of Subway Sect apparently. Can't remember his name (or indeed which one of the band was the Subway Sect guy) Was one of subway sect in orange juice?



i think Vic Goddard is the main one.
to be honest i left a good hour before they played because i was in a bad mood


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

Thora said:


> The Foundry's one of the better pubs in the area tbh - try going into The Old Blue Last or The Macbeth on a Friday night



woah!! steady! surely noone could be THAT cruel as to suggest going there? 

the folk who drink in the OBL in particular are just of the radar in terms of wankerdom.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's that?
> And can you do a gig on it?



it's a big spinning thing

– you could but i think the power leads woudl get tangled as it spun


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> woah!! steady! surely noone could be THAT cruel as to suggest going there?
> 
> the folk who drink in the OBL in particular are just of the radar in terms of wankerdom.


but the old blue last is run by Vice magazine, surely that's cool isn't it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i think Vic Goddard is the main one.
> to be honest i left a good hour before they played because i was in a bad mood



Oh I'm sure he was one of the later boys from a new version or something. 

I've just realised that I have a copy of ambition. It's rubbish.


----------



## g force (Oct 27, 2008)

It's great during the week...that entire area is wanker central on a Saturday night..I ended up in Cantaloupe for a mates birthday and it wasn't quite as bad as I remembered. Mainly because the DJ only seemed to have indie records from 1992-1996


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2008)

All I remember is that the bogs are OK for doing coke in cos of the wide ledges, even tho they're filthy and the locks don't work...well, they didn't last time I was there a couple of years ago...


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i like the foundry, the last time i was there subway sect were playing in the basement. it is good because there is nowhere else like it and it is the cheapest drinks in the area



errr. you sure you're thinking of the foundry and not that place with the basement opposite holloway and islington tube station? buffalo bar i think it's called.  i saw subway sect there a few months ago but never heard of them playing the foundry and i've got a mate who was in the TVPs whose their biggest fan who lives just round the corner, off great eastern st.


----------



## rennie (Oct 27, 2008)

The Foundry is always good fun.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> errr. you sure you're thinking of the foundry and not that place with the basement opposite holloway and islington tube station? buffalo bar i think it's called.  i saw subway sect there a few months ago but never heard of them playing the foundry and i've got a mate who was in the TVPs whose their biggest fan who lives just round the corner, off great eastern st.



yes i'm sure it was the foundry.
http://www.fortunetellerpress.com/GRAHAM BENDEL AGENDA.htm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> it's a big spinning thing
> 
> – you could but i think the power leads woudl get tangled as it spun



You are going to need a central generator.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Every time I go there I have a shit time. went there on saturday with some old friends from anarcho-punk days who had been told (evidently, they said later by someone who was playing a cruel practical joke) that it had a 'good vibe'.
> 
> i have had a better _'vibe'_ awaiting test results in a GU clinic.
> 
> ...



:

Incredible,  I was there and had a great time, not sure who these trust-fund wankers were ? it seemed to be a pretty hardcore noise fans night, heard some ace new dubstep by Dead Fader, John Bowers did excellent noise/strobe set,  Skat Injektor played their usual shambolic racket and it was all free.  What more do you want?

Good job you weren't there for the poetry then   you would've slit yer wrists


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

ohh i missed skat injector, no way.


----------



## Pip (Oct 27, 2008)

DJWrongspeed said:


> :
> 
> Incredible,  I was there and had a great time, not sure who these trust-fund wankers were ? it seemed to be a pretty hardcore noise fans night, heard some ace new dubstep by Dead Fader, John Bowers did excellent noise/strobe set,  Skat Injektor played their usual shambolic racket and it was all free.  What more do you want?
> 
> Good job you weren't there for the poetry then   you would've slit yer wrists



I don't suppose you were at East Village on Thursday?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 27, 2008)

I quite like the Foundry. Some interesting art stuff there. Some people are too picky...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I quite like the Foundry. Some interesting art stuff there. Some people are too picky...



Nah, chico's just as precious about whom he hangs out with as the Hoxtonite wankers he professes to despise, and fails to realise that his very criticism also marks him as being 'up himself'...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember when the Foundry was described as Old Street.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I like the foundry.  admittedly i haven't been to it in a couple of years, but i always found it one of the areas least pretentious twat-dest.  Like someone said, the OBL knocks it into a hat.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 27, 2008)

But oh god, the poetry.  never go when they're doing poetry/


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I remember when the Foundry was described as Old Street.
> 
> It's actually a place where bands like one chico might have been in play.



I assumed it was the same - is it a different place? Is there another foundry, or are we still talking about the one straddling the Y shaped junction?


----------



## Madusa (Oct 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I assumed it was the same - is it a different place? Is there another foundry, or are we still talking about the one *straddling the Y shaped junction*?



lol


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I assumed it was the same - is it a different place? Is there another foundry, or are we still talking about the one straddling the Y shaped junction?


Yeah, but for slagging-off purposes, it's in Hoxton.

And, yes, the poetry. Hmmm. My mate Ted read there once, though, and he was good.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2008)

They always seem to use flat coke in mixers.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I assumed it was the same - is it a different place? Is there another foundry, or are we still talking about the one straddling the Y shaped junction?



i think the point was that that area didn't used to be described as "hoxton", it was only when it got trendy that it started being called that, real hoxton is all north of hoxton square. i could be worng though


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nah, chico's just as precious about whom he hangs out with as the Hoxtonite wankers he professes to despise, and fails to realise that his very criticism also marks him as being 'up himself'...




just don't like associating with wankers mate. if you're lumping yourself in with them that's your business. I admire your candour.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't been out in Hoxton for eons, and was never part of the 'arty' set around there, altho I know/knew quite a few people who work in photography etc. 

Nah, my point was that IME people who get as uptight as you have about up themselves wankers are usually up themselves wankers as well, since they're the only people who _actually give a shit_ about this kind of thing...


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i think the point was that that area didn't used to be described as "hoxton", it was only when it got trendy that it started being called that, real hoxton is all north of hoxton square. i could be worng though



yes. what is really hoxton proper is basically north of hoxton square, up hoxton st towards de beauvoir etc. used to be well mental with absolutely fuck all there. real 'white man's land'. used to stay with a mate who had a flat there in early 80s.

i'd say shoreditch is more of a post-1998 estate agents term than hoxton though. before late 90s it was all just regarded as 'old st'. and a dump. 

when i first moved to london and started working there there was only 333 and charlie wrights to go to after the pubs shut and only about 3 or 4 boozers you'd drink in anyway.


----------



## zenie (Oct 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> They always seem to use flat coke in mixers.


 

Well it comes out of a 2 litre bottle rather than draught that's probably why 

The Foundry's a great place, I only wish it was south of the river. 

I've had some fuckin cracking nights in there and it's the best place to meet pre rave IMO.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I haven't been out in Hoxton for eons, and was never part of the 'arty' set around there, altho I know/knew quite a few people who work in photography etc.
> 
> Nah, my point was that IME people who get as uptight as you have about up themselves wankers are usually up themselves wankers as well, since they're the only people who _actually give a shit_ about this kind of thing...





what, would you not 'give a shit' if you had to go for a night out in Beach Blanket babylon or some exclusive knightsbridge pub full of braying yahs that prince harry frequents?

i found the clientele in the Foundry just as cliquey and smug about how cool they are. 

something you could say is fairly endemic to the area, but i really wouldn't have expected it in a place which kind of has a vaguely alternative feel to it 
(i know 'alternative' is a wanky term, but from the appearance of the place and look of the cliente it's reminiscent of some of the great squat type bars/clubs ive hung out in in berlin, holland, eastern europe etc, which is why i arranged to meet my mates who are from that general squat/anarcho/noise subculture there. they wanted to leave after one drink!)


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

did you see all the noise acts on downstairs though?


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2008)

There's some great pubs in that area. The Griffin is one of my favourites. I don't let the funny hair-cut brigade get to me. Too many coked-up City wankers can spoil it a bit but you don't get as many on a weekend. The bussed-in Essex boys spoil the atmosphere too but they generally stick to the trendier wine bars.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 27, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I remember when the Foundry was described as Old Street.




it is Old Street really.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> did you see all the noise acts on downstairs though?



yes. anti child league was good, bar the sound problems. but then i like that sort of abraisive soundcape stuff. i even bought a copy of her cd that was for sale, which is something i dont often do at gigs.
think i missed other acts but that last band with the absurdly posh tall guy doing a kind of extreme noise terror act untop of what sounded like an old masonna analogue set whilst his hooray-henry-with-funny-haircuts mates jumped around was just rubbish after the initial amusement factor wore off. 

thought some of the projections were quite good though 

NB: it was more the crowd upstairs and standing outside i was meaning in my OP.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 27, 2008)

Has trendy reached Haggerston yet? I stayed there for a few months in the mid-90s. The long-abandoned playground with man-high weeds summed the place up really.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> There's some great pubs in that area. The Griffin is one of my favourites. I don't let the funny hair-cut brigade get to me. Too many coked-up City wankers can spoil it a bit but you don't get as many on a weekend. The bussed-in Essex boys spoil the atmosphere too but they generally stick to the trendier wine bars.



used to be a regular in the griffin. haven't been there for years after they sacked a good mate of mine who used to work there. turned a bit smacky a few years ago but really should check it out again. it's probably great again for the simple reason you never seem to hear anyone going on about it.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Has trendy reached Haggerston yet? I stayed there for a few months in the mid-90s. The long-abandoned playground with man-high weeds summed the place up really.



i stayed there as well for a while. That's kind of 'the real hoxton' as well, isn't it?


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 27, 2008)

That turntable thing is brilliant - it almost seems to create more entertainment than whatever music is going on 
I've only been there once a couple of years or so ago and that was to a techno/ D&B event that was organised externally - no Hoxton types at that.


----------



## Onket (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, there's often a few wankers there, this is London after all.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Has trendy reached Haggerston yet? I stayed there for a few months in the mid-90s. The long-abandoned playground with man-high weeds summed the place up really.



haggerston? the haggerston quarter you mean?


----------



## g force (Oct 27, 2008)

Onket said:


> Yeah, there's often a few wankers there, this is London after all.



Quoted for the truth...everywhere you go there's a least a few twats. Clapham seems to have a large concentration...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> i stayed there as well for a while. That's kind of 'the real hoxton' as well, isn't it?


Archetypal failed post-war estate. I stayed in a flat in a block by a square. Just off the square was a library that closed down while I was there. There were two shops open in the square, a bookie and an offie. As I said, the adventure playground was long-gone. The block itself was cold, unloved and stank of piss.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> yes. anti child league was good, bar the sound problems. but then i like that sort of abraisive soundcape stuff. i even bought a copy of her cd that was for sale, which is something i dont often do at gigs.
> think i missed other acts but that last band with the absurdly posh tall guy doing a kind of extreme noise terror act untop of what sounded like an old masonna analogue set whilst his hooray-henry-with-funny-haircuts mates jumped around was just rubbish after the initial amusement factor wore off.
> 
> thought some of the projections were quite good though
> ...


oh well there you go then you wouldn't get that in any other place in the area!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 27, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Has trendy reached Haggerston yet? I stayed there for a few months in the mid-90s. The long-abandoned playground with man-high weeds summed the place up really.



i was living there too!
around 97-98. fuckin' shithole.
all i can remember was the kebab shop. the drug abuse clinic. my crack dealing landlord. raids. prostitutes living upstairs. and metropolis down the road.

nowadays, i can't stand that side of london - especially hoxton.
want to kick all those little fuckers in. do my head in.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 27, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> i was living there too!
> around 97-98. fuckin' shithole.
> all i can remember was the kebab shop. the drug abuse clinic. my crack dealing landlord. raids. prostitutes living upstairs. and metropolis down the road.
> 
> ...


I was on the ninth floor - the one good thing was the view. Unfortunately my mate whose flat it was suffered chronic vertigo and blacked out all the windows.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 27, 2008)

> what, would you not 'give a shit' if you had to go for a night out in Beach Blanket babylon or some exclusive knightsbridge pub full of braying yahs that prince harry frequents?



Not really - I've been out enough to know that it doesn't matter whether the crowd are braying hoorahs or smelly crusties running a rig they can all be equally snotty and up themselves, so I either ignore them and focus on my own little pod of mates or, for more lulz, spend the whole evening slagging off their fashions...


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> used to be a regular in the griffin. haven't been there for years after they sacked a good mate of mine who used to work there. turned a bit smacky a few years ago but really should check it out again. it's probably great again for the simple reason you never seem to hear anyone going on about it.



Sunday afternoons are probably the best time to enjoy a pint there although it can sometimes be a bit quiet.


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Nah, chico's just as precious about whom he hangs out with as the Hoxtonite wankers he professes to despise, and fails to realise that his very criticism also marks him as being 'up himself'...


Nail on the head 


bluestreak said:


> But oh god, the poetry.  never go when they're doing poetry/


This is very sound advice 


Foundry is better during the week in general - like the whole of shoreditch.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 27, 2008)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I was on the ninth floor - the one good thing was the view. Unfortunately my mate whose flat it was suffered chronic vertigo and blacked out all the windows.



lol!
we were on the 3rd floor - whiston road.
we were unemployed graduates - skint - same ole story.
3 of us shared a room that the police raided on a regular basis (dodgy landlord).
we were there to raise enough for a deposit for a proper pad.
it smelt of wet dogs, tobacco and plastic.
a woman was knifed outside our block one night.
we heard her screams...

i also remember the corner store owned by some chinese migrants.
the shop keeper was old and had an arranged marriage with this pretty young woman, at least 10 years his junior. i use to go in there on a daily basis. gee, she was so bored, alone and sad. 

that is my memory of haggerston and i will never ever go back there.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Not really - I've been out enough to know that it doesn't matter whether the crowd are braying hoorahs or smelly crusties running a rig they can all be equally snotty and up themselves, so I either ignore them and focus on my own little pod of mates or, for more lulz, spend the whole evening slagging off their fashions...



fair enough and agreed, took your comment the wrong way earlier. normally i'd do the same, but i think every single person me or my friends spoke to on saturday (to ask for a light, ask if we could sit down on vacant chairs etc) responded with some wanky comment that just made you want to slap their indolent face and tell them just to be fucking sociable and friendly if it isn't too much of a risk to their 'coolness'.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 27, 2008)

Brainaddict said:


> Foundry is better during the week in general - like the whole of shoreditch.




yes. at the weekend shoreditch is just like leicester square now. only with worse clothes and haircuts. not somewhere you really want to hang out if you have an alternative.


----------



## Griff (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> fair enough and agreed, took your comment the wrong way earlier. normally i'd do the same, but i think every single person me or my friends spoke to on saturday (to ask for a light, ask if we could sit down on vacant chairs etc) responded with some wanky comment that just made you want to slap their indolent face and tell them just to be fucking sociable and friendly if it isn't too much of a risk to their 'coolness'.



What sort of wanky comments did they come out with when you asked for a light or asked if seats were vacant?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> yes. at the weekend shoreditch is just like leicester square now. only with worse clothes and haircuts. not somewhere you really want to hang out if you have an alternative.



i find most of east london like that.
we went to kingsland road - a supposedly 'electro punk' place.
it sucked serious ass.

too pretentious.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> that is my memory of haggerston and i will never ever go back there.



Never mind Charlie, i'm still here in Haggerston, keeping it real like.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> i find most of east london like that.
> we went to kingsland road - a supposedly 'electro punk' place.
> it sucked serious ass.
> 
> too pretentious.



All the old Hoxton peeps shuffled off to Kingsland Road a few years ago when the City and Essex boys arrived.


----------



## zenie (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> fair enough and agreed, took your comment the wrong way earlier. normally i'd do the same, but i think every single person me or my friends spoke to on saturday (to ask for a light, ask if we could sit down on vacant chairs etc) responded with some wanky comment that just made you want to slap their indolent face and tell them just to be fucking sociable and friendly if it isn't too much of a risk to their 'coolness'.


 

Are you old?


----------



## dweller (Oct 27, 2008)

> that general squat/anarcho/noise subculture



this lot can be right up themselves too in my experience


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> fair enough and agreed, took your comment the wrong way earlier. normally i'd do the same, but i think every single person me or my friends spoke to on saturday (to ask for a light, ask if we could sit down on vacant chairs etc) responded with some wanky comment that just made you want to slap their indolent face and tell them just to be fucking sociable and friendly if it isn't too much of a risk to their 'coolness'.



They probably went home and wrote indignant posts on bulleting boards complaining about how the Foundry is full of general squat/anarcho/noise subculture types these days who reckon they're cooler than everyone else.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 27, 2008)

The Foundry is one of the few places I'll know I'll bump into people.  It's inclusive,  being able to sip tinnies outside is one reason   and whatever is going on it's free.

Myself and friends will entertaining these 'wankers' on 22nd Nov  Vinyl Pleasures


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to state the obvious, but surely it depends what night is on?


----------



## paolo (Oct 27, 2008)

Went there for the first time a few weeks back. Seemed ok to me; pleasantly random mix of people. I know I've been to far  worse places in the area.


----------



## zenie (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right on the smelling thing though, fuck knows what's going on with their plumbing it wasn't always this bad.....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2008)

been there a few times over the years, s'alright


i don't think i'm a trust fund wanker


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> been there a few times over the years, s'alright
> 
> 
> i don't think i'm a trust fund wanker



Everything but the trust fund...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Everything but the trust fund...


jeff is a meanie


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 27, 2008)

I've done a gig in the room with the turntable thing in. It's a leeeetle bit of a nightmare when the audience are spinning wildly, pint glasses flying, inches away from your precious instruments. Took me by surprise during the first number, that did...


----------



## han (Oct 27, 2008)

I quite like the Foundry....well, it's good when everyone from Critical Mass goes there for a bevvie. We all stand outside though cos it's too busy inside. Has it still got all those mutilated dolls hanging from the ceiling? I liked that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Sorry to state the obvious, but surely it depends what night is on?



Well that's the crux of the matter really. Almost.

Although I understand how excruciatingly bad parts of Old Street can be for some folk and how it's an easy target, people ought to be cautious about laying the universal stereotypes on in thick dollops.

Loads of people drink around there from time to time from varying aspects of the 'cool' spectrum.

Chico drank there recently too. If not, why would he now have the gripes that he does?


----------



## hipipol (Oct 28, 2008)

*I am as cool*

as yer Grandma dropping her kecks fer a laff, but I quite like it for people watching
Used to work opposite in the old fire station, am now in the bowels of the tunnel in Barbican, but it still is a well funny place

Its true that a large number of the punters there are totally contrived but its a fucking ace place to laff at peeps - plus they dont seem to mind you doing it, so its nowhere near as up its arse as many in the "Twat-Triangle"


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the foundry as well. Cheaper drinks, organic beers/lagers, poetry (yes, I know mostly excruciatingly bad, but sometimes hilarious (like Wormladys stuff), less idiots than most of the places along old street, sometimes good art/sometimes terrible art, interesting music, etc, and added to that it's one of a kind.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 28, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Well that's the crux of the matter really. Almost.
> 
> Although I understand how excruciatingly bad parts of Old Street can be for some folk and how it's an easy target, people ought to be cautious about laying the universal stereotypes on in thick dollops.
> 
> ...



I drink there all the time, at least two times a week. But won't be going back to The Foundry in a hurry until their clientele lose some of their attitute, just as i wouldn't want to go back to the OBL or MacBeth cos they're full of folk who are up themselves too. 

Just didnt think the Foundry would be as bad - if not worse - than many of the other places around there.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2008)

What's the Barley Mow like nowadays? I used to like it in there...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2008)

Friend of mine won't drink in  'suits pubs' despite wearing a suit and working in a bank. He thinks he's better than everyone because he's a vegan crypto-fascist.


----------



## g force (Oct 28, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> What's the Barley Mow like nowadays? I used to like it in there...



A bit "meh" - it's okay but nothing special.


----------



## rennie (Oct 28, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Friend of mine won't drink in  'suits pubs' despite wearing a suit and working in a bank. He thinks he's better than everyone because he's a vegan crypto-fascist.



Don't you just love people like that?


----------



## Andy the Don (Oct 28, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Every time I go there I have a shit time. went there on saturday with some old friends from anarcho-punk days who had been told (evidently, they said later by someone who was playing a cruel practical joke) that it had a 'good vibe'.


 
If you choose a pub just because some one says it has a good vibe, whatever the fuck that means, you are asking for a shit evening. Now had they said that it serves a good pint, decent clientèle, sky sports on the telly, friendly atmosphere, they a good are reasons for choosing a pub.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 28, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Friend of mine won't drink in  'suits pubs' despite wearing a suit and working in a bank. He thinks he's better than everyone because he's a vegan crypto-fascist.



strange _'friend'_ to have.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 28, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> Now had they said that it serves a good pint, decent clientèle, sky sports on the telly, friendly atmosphere, they a good are reasons for choosing a pub.



well, apart from the 'sky sports on telly' which i'd find as appealing as live footage of public stonings from saudi arabia i'd say all the above factors were what anyone would mean by a place having a 'good vibe'. 

can't really think what else it _could_ mean really?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> strange _'friend'_ to have.



Similar attitude to you really


----------



## hipipol (Oct 28, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> well, apart from the 'sky sports on telly' which i'd find as appealing as live footage of public stonings from saudi arabia i'd say all the above factors were what anyone would mean by a place having a 'good vibe'.
> 
> can't really think what else it _could_ mean really?



Where is the "Live stonings from Saudi" pub of which you speak???

Sounds like a scream!!!


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 28, 2008)

who owns the foundry? always thought it odd that a non squat clothes itself as a squat .. they must be making **** loads of money so they can't claim they can't afford the paint .. 

personally i don't like the place nor any of 'shoreditch' but fair play they do though put on quite a bit of interesting stuff and certainly more than other places in that area


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 28, 2008)

hipipol said:


> Where is the "Live stonings from Saudi" pub of which you speak???
> 
> Sounds like a scream!!!


 Edgware Road surely?


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 28, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> someone who was playing a cruel practical joke) that it had a 'good vibe'.
> 
> 
> Fuck The Foundry and all who sail in her





(((chico enrico and anarcho punk mates)))

Wetherspoons next Saturday, I bet?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 28, 2008)

I was last in there with you Chico!


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 28, 2008)

TopCat said:


> I was last in there with you Chico!



haha. but the state you were in I could have told you we were in Browns down the road and you'd have started trying to put £1 coins in Big David's pint pot


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 28, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> who owns the foundry? always thought it odd that a non squat clothes itself as a squat .. they must be making **** loads of money so they can't claim they can't afford the paint ..
> 
> personally i don't like the place nor any of 'shoreditch' but fair play they do though put on quite a bit of interesting stuff and certainly more than other places in that area



Bill Drummond of KLF fame.

Yea, i will agree with your second part. at leat they ARE putting on something different rather thanthe customary 2 finnish st martin's fashion students with a copy of 'that's what i call music vol 14 (1982) and copy of the klaxons LP


----------



## art of fact (Oct 31, 2008)

i like standing outside and shouting like a shoreditch twat in the summer


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 31, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Bill Drummond of KLF fame.


is it really? i wouldn't have thought it was his kind of thing at all


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 31, 2008)

So are we all agreed?  That we like The Foundry as long as chico isn't there?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 31, 2008)

I wonder when people say shit like that, that somehow the pub has any control over the people that go in the door?  The Foundary is certainly doing its best, looking very a like a squatted pub.  Its right in Shoreditch?  Chico will be booking a beach holiday in Afganistan next. 

If you wanted a different crowd then go to Wenlock arms up the road.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 31, 2008)

> 2 finnish st martin's fashion students



There was a Finnish chick interviewed in Metro yesterday that seems to fit this bill...


----------



## hipipol (Oct 31, 2008)

art of fact said:


> i like standing outside and shouting like a shoreditch twat in the summer




Are you the guy who destroys the Beatles songbook with his loud drunken wailing renditions of same  every Friday afty near the Foundry in the warmer months?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 31, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Bill Drummond of KLF fame.


 not sure that's true, or at least not any more. I know Gimpo has a stake in it


----------



## paolo (Nov 2, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> So are we all agreed?  That we like The Foundry as long as chico isn't there?



It's looking that way


----------



## the button (Nov 2, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> So are we all agreed?  That we like The Foundry as long as chico isn't there?



No. I agree with chico.


----------



## paolo (Nov 2, 2008)

the button said:


> No. I agree with chico.



Correction then. The Foundry is ok as long as both of you aren't there.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> fair enough and agreed, took your comment the wrong way earlier. normally i'd do the same, but i think every single person me or my friends spoke to on saturday (to ask for a light, ask if we could sit down on vacant chairs etc) responded with some wanky comment that just made you want to slap their indolent face and tell them just to be fucking sociable and friendly if it isn't too much of a risk to their 'coolness'.





Griff said:


> What sort of wanky comments did they come out with when you asked for a light or asked if seats were vacant?


 You haven't answered this question Chico.


----------



## winjer (Nov 2, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Bill Drummond of KLF fame.


No, and he never has, just regularly has art up in there.

It's owned by Jonathan and Tracey Moberly.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2008)

Maggot said:


> You haven't answered this question Chico.


 Still waiting.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 3, 2008)

Pip said:


> Mothers, lock up your hot bike couriers.



can't believe i missed all this. my mother isn't about, someone else may have to lock me up.


----------



## Boycey (Nov 3, 2008)

but it is often full of shoreditch tossers, fridays are good in there though.


----------



## Nixon (Nov 4, 2008)

dunno.been to the foundry and it's been shite,but only when shoredicth wanky overspill invades..otherwise i've always had fun.went to a NOIZE night there the other day actually..although i don't visit often.generally am part of the the squatters and punk crew outside  it's the only pub in shoreditch (ive been to at least) you can look like a punk without getting dirty looks/shit from wanky types.


----------



## liberty (Nov 4, 2008)

We all got barred from the Foundry a few years ago which I was told was impossible to do


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2008)

Sunray said:


> If you wanted a different crowd then go to Wenlock arms up the road.



Ssshh!!!  

Don't get chico started on ale drinkers ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 7, 2008)

hipipol said:


> but it still is a well funny place
> 
> Its true that a large number of the punters there are totally contrived but its a fucking ace place to laff at peeps - plus they dont seem to mind you doing it, so its nowhere near as up its arse as many in the *"Twat-Triangle"*





I tend to agree with this, and with what durrutti said -- Foundry has plenty of drawbacks (drawtwats!) and it will get well packed at weekends so as folks say avoid it then, but there _can_ be good music and a fair mix of different goings on there at times.

Depends on the night you go, as already said .... and yep almost all other pubs anywhere in the immediate area, bar the Griffin, are far worse.

I like the Foundry's bottled Pitfield ales (do they still serve these -- not been all that recently), reasonable prices too for the area.


----------



## winjer (Nov 7, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> I like the Foundry's bottled Pitfield ales (do they still serve these -- not been all that recently), reasonable prices too for the area.


Yes. I like how they still manage to mix random noise gigs, poets with stuff like this Reel News Nov 9 Film Show: financial crisis special.

Often on the same night.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 7, 2008)

liberty said:


> We all got barred from the Foundry a few years ago which I was told was impossible to do



Did that guy even work there?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 7, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> Every time I go there I have a shit time. went there on saturday with some old friends from anarcho-punk days who had been told (evidently, they said later by someone who was playing a cruel practical joke) that it had a 'good vibe'.
> 
> i have had a better _'vibe'_ awaiting test results in a GU clinic.
> 
> ...



I haven't been there for awhile. I wasn't impressed the last that I went either.


----------



## g force (Nov 7, 2008)

If you want shite and contrived look over the road at "Flavella Chic"...horrific place, horrific name, wall-to-wall wankers


----------



## chico enrico (Nov 7, 2008)

g force said:


> If you want shite and contrived look over the road at "Flavella Chic"...horrific place, horrific name, wall-to-wall wankers



yes. they really should test new strains of nerve gas in that place.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> yes. they really should test new strains of nerve gas in that place.



i don't know, it's nice having an expensive cocktail in the "slum-chic" surroundings, if only they would add some ruthless gunmen to make it more authentic


----------



## Pieface (Nov 7, 2008)

"Favella Chic"
"Smallpox Cool"
"Cancerous Style"



That name sounds like they're almost taking the piss out of themselves.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that where the 150 Bar used to be? That place was great.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2008)

Onket said:


> Is that where the 150 Bar used to be? That place was great.



no it's great eastern st, opposite in the other direction kind of


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2008)

PieEye said:


> "Favella Chic"
> "Smallpox Cool"
> "Cancerous Style"
> 
> ...



they make the bar staff dance in rag clothes etc


----------



## Pieface (Nov 7, 2008)

Fuck off


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2008)

... as far as i remember


----------



## Pieface (Nov 7, 2008)

You're such a wag


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2008)

alright but i'm not making this up, it is genuinely on their website:
"Historia
What is Favela Chic? C’est quoi?
A collective. A restaurant. A menagerie. A circus. A bordello. A concept. An art space. A club. A sound. A party. A bar. And none of the above…"
WANKERS
http://www.favelachic.com/london/?page_id=49


----------



## g force (Nov 7, 2008)

Why are they using french for what is supposedly a Brazilian themed bar, sorry, collective/cuntfest


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2008)

g force said:


> Why are they using french for what is supposedly a Brazilian themed bar, sorry, collective/cuntfest



somewhere in Rio there is a posh bar themed on the Croxteth housing estate where the menu is all written in Dutch


----------



## Pieface (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm going to go to Favela Chic very soon 

What's a nuit blanche?    Is it when you drink so much you have a black out?  But with coke?


----------



## g force (Nov 7, 2008)

You're too down with the kids....pray it's a crazy cabaret night!!!!


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Nov 7, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> somewhere in Rio there is a posh bar themed on the Croxteth housing estate where the menu is all written in Dutch


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 9, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I'm going to go to Favela Chic very soon
> 
> What's a nuit blanche?    Is it when you drink so much you have a black out?  But with coke?




I've been there, to see Roll Deep with a live band, and Mpho Skeef. 

As venues go it seemed to be alright (i.e. not too big, able to see the stage easily from the back, quite an intimate feel). However me and my brother did all the drinking at home, so unable to comment on the bar prices/staff/attitude.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 9, 2008)

The Foundry's in Hoxton? I never even knew there was a place called Hoxton. I thought it was in Shoreditch! I got lost on the way to a courier race that started at the Foundry. My Google map was wrong


----------



## Madusa (Nov 9, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I'm going to go to Favela Chic very soon
> 
> What's a nuit blanche?    Is it when you drink so much you have a black out?  But with coke?



I love Favella Chic. Although one time everyone in their was being wanky and we were bored so we went around saying hello to everyone who caught our eye....should have seen the dirty looks we received!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sat 22nd Nov - Vinyl Pleasures*

We're entertaining the 'Wankers' tomorrow in the bar area if anyone's in that part of town.   Tons of bands downstairs too, should be a great night.  Annoianoid seems to be a popular guy with the urb75 crew!


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 21, 2008)

yep, should be coming to this. Mainly to point and laugh at Annoianoid


----------



## hipipol (Nov 21, 2008)

Oi loves the Foundry

But I'd rather be boiled alive in goat piss than go to the Fart-velour place!!!


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Aug 19, 2010)

And then it was gone.  For good this time.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Bumptastic.


----------

